
The rarest great ape on earth and their only forest is rapidly disappearing - DoreenMichele
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/09/06/revealed-newly-discovered-orangutan-species-driven-extinction/
======
aussieguy1234
If given a choice, I won't buy gold mined from this mine. Hopefully it's all
traceable.

~~~
credit_guy
The habitat of this species is about 1000 km2 [1]. According to the article,
this gold mining company has deforested a bit less than 0.3 km2 since 2018.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tapanuli_orangutan#Habitat_and...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tapanuli_orangutan#Habitat_and_distribution)

